# Good ole Escambia



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Had a great day,30 Bass 2 rat reds Thanks Escambia River


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

What was the size range of those 30 Green Trout???


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

11-14 inch and healthy


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Green trout?


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

spinfactor said:


> Green trout?


that's what us ole timers call a largemouth bass


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow! Would have loved to see some pics!
Congrats on an unbelievable day!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> Wow! Would have loved to see some pics!
> Congrats on an unbelievable day!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


We dont keep them and that would be to much to take pics of all of them.We have had 60 plus days a few times.Our average was30-40 before he passed away.We have had more of them than the 60 plus days.Most dont believe us when we tell them.There was a FWC lady that use to work the Swamphouse to record what and how many.She use to tell us all the time she would stay late to see what we did because eveyone would tell them the didnt have a good day.He passed in March and Iam fishing with someone else now it has took me a while to get back after them and I have no patteren to go from this year. I sure miss him he was a great mentor for me. He3re is a 14.6 that he caught in clear lake Cali


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

yea I know what that's like. My fishing buddy of years in the making passed 10 or so years ago, just now getting back into fishing about a year ago. Drive ON!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Is that Stan, the guy who hangs out at the swamp house launch ramp? If it is, I didn't know he passed away. I fished with him before and I can verify your story.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes it was!!!! People would look at us like yeh right.So we stoped telling people we would say not a bad we caught a few.Guess I will have to go back to doing that cuz people dont believe me.I dont chase BIG BASS just numbers IMO there are no BIG BASS on Escambia River!!!! and I am not talking a 4-6 lb, But catching is fun!!!!!!!

AP check your PM Please!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

I've fished with him several times in the last few years I met him at the ramp and invited to go out on my boat. I hate to hear he passed. He seemed healthy what was the cause?


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Stan would get on the trick worm and just work it and work it and work it and once he got on fish, then it was all over. He'd literally just destroy them. He was amazing. Sometimes he would want to flip and he would just go "Let's flip here" and the next thing I know, he's got a 3 pounder on his line. Then he would get another. I would fish behind him when we flipped and blank because he was like a vacuum cleaner.

I think our best day was 70+ bass on Escambia when we got on a crankbait and spinnerbait pattern. Another day he probably got +40 while I got about 20. He was that good. 

He had attention to detail down to the obsessive compulsive range, but that is probably what made him so good.

He taught me a lot too and showed me places all over the Escambia River, sorry to hear he passed. 

AP


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Damn I out fished him every time I fished with him guess I got lucky


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Buckchaser said:


> Damn I out fished him every time I fished with him guess I got lucky


No, you must be pretty good to outfish him. I would only beat him when the fish were biting to my strengths (fishing fast as heck), whereas he would slowly work that trick worm (which I don't have much patience for) until he figured out what they wanted that day.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Well to be fair that's my strength too every time we fished we were on a good spinnerbait bite. I was always front of the boat. We caught a few worm fish here and there but not much. He definitely knew the grass on escambia like the back of his hand. He was old school and didn't buy in to any of the new age crap I really liked him even though he would critique my every color choice I'd laugh and say well I'll stop throwing it when it stops catching fish.


----------

